# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Dim Sum?

## Bart -my real name-

I'm looking for some recommendations for some good Dim Sum in New York.  It will be a weekday and most likely for lunch.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!

----------


## MIke R

you gotta go to Chinatown..

Jing Fong is where we go

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Thanks for the quick response!

If my kids have their way, every meal will be in Chinatown!

----------


## MIke R

well if you get tired of it...Little Italy is right next to it....and that is pretty amazing as well

----------


## Bart -my real name-

What do you suggest over there?  Nothing high end, just good.

----------


## MIke R

being Italian  and from the area we didn't go out to eat much for Italian unless it was a street festival for a saint...and then we usually ate from street carts ( which had incredible food )...but DaNico is good...and Lombardi's  for Pizza is very good

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Great, thanks!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

Amazing 66 on Mott street is good...

----------

